# fuzzy or feathery edges



## pslane1 (Apr 24, 2021)

I am painting an owl and I want my edges to look like feathers, not smooth and precise. This would also apply if one was painting a dog or a cat with furred edges. Not sure how to do this. Can you help?


----------



## Femerithian (Nov 1, 2021)

Try a fan or feathered out brush, flicks at the end, and the finer the details you want the dryer you'll be working so you may want to build up your piece, waiting a bit between layers


----------



## pslane1 (Apr 24, 2021)

Femerithian said:


> Try a fan or feathered out brush, flicks at the end, and the finer the details you want the dryer you'll be working so you may want to build up your piece, waiting a bit between layers


Thank you, a great idea. I ended it just using a tiny liner and flicking it on the edges.


----------

